# ISO wheels



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

The front wheels for a 302ac sorry for my lack of correct wording but the 4 wheels on the front of the boiler or a repo vendor for such wheels tia


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

That's call a lead truck. Talking about the wheels that sit under the cylinders? They're cheap and common on eBay. I do suggest getting one and a spring to match as they track better with a spring! Or weight added. Try eBay first or Port Line Hobbies if no luck.


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

OK Thanks


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Tyco Man -- Love your avatar...one of my favorite films.


----------

